# Upgrade or Replace 2006 Onix



## Rockne (Jul 27, 2006)

I would appreciate your thoughts on my dilemma. I currently own a 2006 Onix with Ultegra components and Shimano wheels (not sure of the model but perhaps WRH 560). It has been enjoyable but I have the upgrade itch sometimes. This is primarily due to a perceived lack of my effort being efficiently transfered to speed and performance. I am 6'3", 230 lbs and ride four days per week between 30 to 50 miles each outing. Should I purchase a better bike? Or would upgraded wheels and fork make a significant difference? If replacement is recommended, would the Orca or Opal be better for me?


----------



## Arginine (Nov 14, 2007)

Onix is a pretty good bike. Objectively, I'd be surprised if you would get any perceptible improvements out of a new bike. If you just want a new bike, well, that's another story:thumbsup:


----------



## FlynG (Aug 23, 2006)

Ride the snot out of it! Unless you are racing or have ungraditus.


----------

